# Where are they now? - Ex-ECHL player tracker



## marlcarp71

Hi Guys

I didn't know where to post this, so I took the topic viewed by the most readers

I would like to have news about these players. They do not seem to play hockey this year. Could you help me? These are all ex-ECHL players.

Adam Huxley
Blair Macauley
Chris Collins
Darren Machesney
James Reid
Jean-Michel Rizk
Jeremy Price
Joe Lavin
Jordie Johnston
Josh Caron
Julien Cayer
Tyler Ruegsegger
Scott Zurevinski
Riley Boychuk
Philippe Lefebvre
Kory Nagy
Justin Weller
AJ Gale


Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## No Fun Shogun

Every once in a while, posters have questions about where certain ex-ECHLers are now, so figured that I might as well split the most recent post asking that very question into a new general thread for everybody.


----------



## Francis10

Jordie Johnston plays Senior 'AAA' up in his hometown of Rosetown, Saskatchewan.


----------



## graybeard

Appologies, I know this is for the ECHL, but where is Bobby Reed these days who played for SPHL Fayetteville FireAntz? Great Grit and character guy.


----------



## mpmarino

Not on this list, but I just interviewed Mike Payne. He wasn't a heavyweight by any means, but was a tough player who played an honest game... a journeyman enforcer in the ECHL/WCHL


----------



## Chevy Cheveldae

both Huxley and Gale signed on to play with the Senior AAA Bentley Generals and is currently on the roster for the Allan Cup tournament that starts tonight 

Rizk is on Fort Wayne ECHL
Weller is signed to play for Univ. of Alberta next season


----------



## iamjs

Phillipe Lefebvre returned to school (UniversitÃ© du QuÃ©bec Ã  Trois-RiviÃ¨res), where he is eligible to play for their hockey team this season. 

http://www.lapresse.ca/le-nouvellis...dien-aux-patriotes-pour-philippe-lefebvre.php


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Hockey in China reignites Graham | Komets | Journal Gazette


> Gary Graham looked out from atop his hotel room in the embassy district of Beijing, where he was accustomed to seeing packed streets any hour of the day. But it was completely desolate because of the coronavirus pandemic that would upend his hockey season.
> Two months later, he's home in Fort Wayne and the pictures making the rounds of normally mobbed U.S. areas that are now barren – Bourbon Street, Nashville, Times Square – ring all too familiar.
> “Now it's full circle. On top of that, my wife (Melissa) is on the front lines, working at the ER of the busiest hospital in town,” Graham said. “So here she is worried that I'm going to get out of China safely and, all of a sudden, it's in our own backyard and my wife's on the front lines.”
> Graham, who coached the Komets from 2013 to 2019, may be more prepared than the typical Fort Wayne resident trying to elude the coronavirus. He was coaching last season in China, where COVID-19 began, and his final 10 games were played in Russia to keep players away from the coronavirus.
> But he looks back excitedly on his first season coaching overseas.
> Graham was fired by the Komets despite a 36-26-10 record last season and earning playoff berths six straight years.


----------



## uncleben

Not an ex-player, but an ex-owner


Netflix doc on the UHL's Danbury Trashers


----------



## StrBender

uncleben said:


> Not an ex-player, but an ex-owner
> 
> 
> Netflix doc on the UHL's Danbury Trashers





The Father also owned a Nascar Modified Team. They had the best of everything, including a great driver. Everyone knew what was going on, but nobody said anything. Then one day, the FBI showed up at the race shop and seized everything. It took quite a while to figure out what was purchased by the then driver, and what was purchased by the team owner. It was a mess. The Father is out of prison now. The driver lost his life in a plane crash on his way to a race on LI NY, with a different team.


----------

